# IBS-D



## kmkimball88 (Feb 23, 2012)

i have had diarrhea everyday for 3 months now. it all started last november with a salad in new york city on a monday & by saturday i was in the hospital for dehydration. they put me on 2 strong antibiotics that seemed to make things worse. i went through many blood tests, colonoscopy, stool samples. all were negative. i have seen many doctors and nothing seems to help. i've changed my diet and started taking some supplements. yet, everyday i have cramping, gas, bloating and diarrhea. i feel helpless and its effecting my entire life. im a 32year old active mother and cant believe what has happened to my body. some days i can barely leave the bathroom. im need to this site and still trying to figure out how to use it. can any body suggest some things that may have helped with managing symptoms. i'm worried that this will never go away!


----------



## Pwincess (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi- I can so relate. Last August I was meeting with a banker who was coughing into his hand. We shook hands and I forgot to wash mine immediately after. Two days later I had what I thought was a stomach virus and got better but then relapsed a week later. I have had D, no stomach pain but some constant cramping, on and off since then. My final diagnosis came last month after all the usual GI tests showed nothing. The hardest part, I am told, are those first few months. First you have to go through all the stages of grief because life is not going to be the same ever again. The dangerous one for me was and is denial. I am eating right and feeling good and then I think I am finally better which leads to some bad choices then another flare. I have not been successful at all with the medical community. I am looking at any drugs they have to offer as a very last resort and I wasted my time and money going to a dietician. One thing that has helped me was the low FODMAP diet. As long as I stick to it, I am OK. You will find a bit about it on the internet and this site . When I am in a flare, I stay away from all fruit and vegetables. Once passed that, I SLOWLY start adding back in the low FODMAP fruits and vegetables but I am finding out that I can only eat very small servings. The days of the big salads are over for me.Also, I am not sure if this would work for you but I do take Pepto Bismol during my flares. After this last flare, I am going to be more proactive on taking it when I think a flare is coming.


----------



## kmkimball88 (Feb 23, 2012)

Pwincess said:


> Hi- I can so relate. Last August I was meeting with a banker who was coughing into his hand. We shook hands and I forgot to wash mine immediately after. Two days later I had what I thought was a stomach virus and got better but then relapsed a week later. I have had D, no stomach pain but some constant cramping, on and off since then. My final diagnosis came last month after all the usual GI tests showed nothing. The hardest part, I am told, are those first few months. First you have to go through all the stages of grief because life is not going to be the same ever again. The dangerous one for me was and is denial. I am eating right and feeling good and then I think I am finally better which leads to some bad choices then another flare. I have not been successful at all with the medical community. I am looking at any drugs they have to offer as a very last resort and I wasted my time and money going to a dietician. One thing that has helped me was the low FODMAP diet. As long as I stick to it, I am OK. You will find a bit about it on the internet and this site . When I am in a flare, I stay away from all fruit and vegetables. Once passed that, I SLOWLY start adding back in the low FODMAP fruits and vegetables but I am finding out that I can only eat very small servings. The days of the big salads are over for me.Also, I am not sure if this would work for you but I do take Pepto Bismol during my flares. After this last flare, I am going to be more proactive on taking it when I think a flare is coming.


thank you so much for your input. i have felt very alone from family and friends over the past 3 plus months. i guess you are right about denial. i still can't believe how much my life has changed and the desperation that comes with trying to find a way to manage. i will look into the FODMAP diet. i have never heard of it before. i have taken diary, gluten and most veggies and fruits out and i still have diarrhea. i was told my IBS is post infectious, i guess it came from the food posioning and the last doctor said that i should get better. well, i have to have a day free of it. no medications from the doctors for me either. i've even tried acupuncture, but its getting too costly. i've been taking pepto and immodium from time to time. drinking aloe juice and chamomile tea. i really miss my salads too!! i guess it's going to be trial and error until i find away to manage symptoms. thank you so much for your information


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

try Florastor, or another supplement containing saccharomyces boullardii, also try taking half a 600mg calcium/d3 with every meal.


----------

